# Nissan Skyline R34 GTR - Germany



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello, 

my name is Andreas, my friends call me Andy or because my Family Name (Rosengart), Rosi. I am 21 Years old born in Ingolstadt, the location of germans best car manufacturer AUDI ^^. And also i am working in AUDI as an IT Specialists for Networking. 

Now. For everyone who isnt sleeping right now ^^ here is my car:
Click the Pics to enlarge








sorry about the removed door panels ^^

Details:

Model: R34 GTR
Paint: BaySide Blue
Power: ~400BHP

Exteriour:
- V-Spec II Front
- Front and Rear Diffusor (Rear Carbon Fibre)
- Windshield on the windows

Forced Induction:
- 2x Blitz SUS Power Air Cleaner
- Big Trust Intercooler
- Blitz Super Sound Blow off valve
- NISMO silicon hoses

Exhaust:
- Mine's full exhaust system

Drivetrain:
- NISMO LSD GT PRO (Perfect for high speed road racing and drifting)

Electronics:
- Apex'i Power FC + Commander
- Blitz Full Auto Turbo Timer (FATT)
- Blitz Dual-Solenoid Boost Controler (DUAL-SBC)
- NISMO GAUGE Cluster 320 km/h


STORY:

I was searching for that car a long time. bougth from Bestcar.jp (nice people and very good support). Kentaro Jitsumori from bestcar.jp offered me that car for a nice price an i could not resist ^^ sold my current car as soon as possible and tried do get the money for it to make my dreams come true. Shipping on a big RORO-Ship (Shipped via NYK-Line). I cought it up @ Bemerhaven in Germany and did all the paperwork for it. (got it at 16th August)

so here I am.

for more picture and videos get on my little car-presentation page. 

Willkommen auf my.blue-gtr.de - Der Homepage über meinen Nissan Skyline

pictures in german "Bilder"

videos in german "Videos" ^^


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

What an awesome car! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Thanks,

 next year i want to complete the nismo bodykit package with the side and rear spoilers...


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hey Andy,

Lovely looking car you have there and welcome to the GTR register  

Claire
:smokin:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Andy

Lovely car you have there. I like bayside blue ones.....

What type of mine's exhaust do you have? Is the exhaust damed loude?

take care on the car!

cheers from switzerland

andres


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

would they fire you if you drove to work in that??


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

@ Joker

The exhaust is good yes ^^ also shoots some time if its getting hard on hard ^^
you can watch a video outside filmed, you can here the sound.
goto my.blue-gtr.de on the section videos an take the High Rev video

@ kismetcaptian
i drive there with my daily driven AUDI 80 ^^ 1.8 S (pure power 90 BHP ^^)

they wont fire me, but maybe the technical develompent whould take my car an demount all ^^ an research with it ^^


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

POST REPORTED, you wont be here much longer.....


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice car.....i like it.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice car matey, I would take the neons off though not my thing. But will look good with the nismo kit :thumbsup:


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

What´s the procedure for getting these cars approved in Germany..??

Is it difficult, or..??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice , im hoping to have something similar in the next few months...blue is the way forward!


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

All you seen to be missing is the inside of the drivers door????


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

not missing, only remounted. Trying to do some Carbon fibre work on it ^^


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> POST REPORTED, you wont be here much longer.....


Why? What did I miss??


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

fuelburner said:


> Why? What did I miss??


There was some spam in this thread,it was allready removed:chuckle:


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

how could you do that to a 34!!!!!!!!!!!!!!uke: 

i think you'd be more at home with a golf 1.8t:chuckle: neon and dump valves would fit better and get this!!! you can get lexus light for it too...

you are so cool i wish i could rev my car on the spot:GrowUp:


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats not filmed for beeing cool ^^ if you think that.

just to show interested people how it sounds from inside.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

cool car man, should look much better when cf doors are done.


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

hey guys got some news/update for you

Things changed:
- V-Spec II sticker removed (i dont like fake stickers ^^)
- inner-roof sky alcantara black
- Wheels gone to paint-shop and got a white respray
- Headlights are converted with Hella-Lenses to pass the german restrictions (a bit thanks a this time to Andy how made this gorgeous headlights)

here we go -> hope you like it ^^

















Ps.: Custom Carbon door panels still in work. got no time to do it ^^


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice pics are nice!  I love those headlights


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

to be continued -> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/116833-n...-alienworkshop-japanese-muscle-no-no-56k.html


edit: can be closed


----------

